# Kyle Maynard "Fighting Saturday"



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I didnt read the whole article so i cant tell you where it says it in there but according to the headline he should be fighting this saturday.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/14658/con...maynards-long-road-to-saturdays-mma-debut.mma


Wow im really curious as how this will turn out. If you dont know who Kyle is your in for a shocker.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm curious as well. I don't really know what to expect here. All I can say is that I'm glad I'm not the dude fighting him. Win or lose, you don't really come out on top...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

oh wow I forgot about this, they should let him attach blunt objects to his limbs. I am hugely looking forward to downloading this fight.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing him get his ass kicked.

No ill will to the guy, and I respect what he has accomplished, but this whole situation has been ridicculous since day one.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Pray to Allah that there are no soccar kicks.

What do you do if your the guy fighting him? That would not feel right at all punching him in the head.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Negative1 said:


> Pray to Allah that there are no soccar kicks.
> 
> What do you do if your the guy fighting him? That would not feel right at all punching him in the head.


I read part of the article and it sais there isnt any kicking him or kneeing him in the head.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

RHK hospital, LHK cemetary lol

This dude is gonan get whomped! UNLESS he is fighting the biggest ***** alive.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I read part of the article and it sais there isnt any kicking him or kneeing him in the head.


Pfff , then thats not mma. HE might actually win then.. I would just bouce around the ring and wait patiently and blst him wiht a one two than he cant block cuz he has no arms lol


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Just keep your distance and start teeing off on his face, I mean how is he gonna block your punches?

I hope this ends quickly with a one punch KO or TKO stoppage, then he can just gave this up. Like he'd have done it, failed and its over.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> Pfff , then thats not mma. HE might actually win then.. I would just bouce around the ring and wait patiently and blst him wiht a one two than he cant block cuz he has no arms lol





Javelin said:


> Just keep your distance and start teeing off on his face, I mean how is he gonna block your punches?
> 
> I hope this ends quickly with a one punch KO or TKO stoppage, then he can just gave this up. Like he'd have done it, failed and its over.


Lol i almost think he is going to win. I guess since he is so short when your in close enough distance to punch him in the face he is in close enough distance to take you down. He also is much stronger then any of the other 135 pounders out there so if he takes them down and starts pounding on the with his knob then its GAME OVA!!! If im wrong though i will delete this post so no one quote me!! :thumb02:


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

This has to be a joke the kid stands no chance


----------



## ControlledChaos (Mar 18, 2007)

He went to high school nearby to me collins hill high. he is a legend in gwinnett. in all honesty i wish this wasn't taking place but i wish him all the best!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Will this circus show have elephant rides at the end?


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Will this circus show have elephant rides at the end?


No, even better...feat special guest


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im all for equality, but some things werent meant to be. This would be one of them. God bless this guy for doing what he wants to do but this is sick. Add Junie to the mix and this is one huge step back for MMA.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> Im all for equality, but some things werent meant to be. This would be one of them. God bless this guy for doing what he wants to do but this is sick. Add Junie to the mix and this is one huge step back for MMA.


I agree completely. I'm all for equality as well, but I just don't understand what the hell this guy is actually trying to accomplish. 

How can he win this fight? I don't care how strong he is for his weight class, there is no way he will be able to effectively strike, I also can not think of any submissions he could pull off. If he does manage to get his opponent to the ground he will only be stalling the inevitable, because he won't be able to do anything with him on the ground. I'm wondering if the ref will still say "I'm gonna need to see you work." and threaten to stand the fight up. 

I don't know if Maynard is going out there just to prove to himself that he is tough or something like that, but it is completely ridiculous. Honestly, this is disrespectful to the sport. If you want to be apart of this sport you have to be able to compete, if you can't compete, then, to put it bluntly, get the **** out. This is like a hockey game where one team doesn't know how to skate, its a waste of a game and the other team's time.

And $10 says his opponent wins by armbar. :thumb02:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

If I were a gambling man I would say his only change is via head kick KO, Or maybe flying knee, or get the other guy DQ'd.

Seriously though, this shouldn't be happening.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Some one needs to keep us posted what happens after the fight. Maybe a vid or something


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Javelin said:


> No, even better...feat special guest


Hahaha! Obviously, this is a very respectable MMA production, what with Junie Browning and "Hot Card Girls." 

:thumb02:


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

is he fighting a midget?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Chileandude said:


> is he fighting a midget?


Maybe Junie's brother? 

:confused02:


----------



## RAMPAGEFAN44 (May 13, 2008)

Know wait a minute here surely he couldnt actually make weight?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RAMPAGEFAN44 said:


> Know wait a minute here surely he couldnt actually make weight?


135 division buddy.


----------



## RAMPAGEFAN44 (May 13, 2008)

Well i'll be a sum b**ch. I would of never guessed that.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

BTW, Kyle is fighting some scrub named Bryan Fry out of Wisconsin 90-2]. 

From MMAJunkie.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

what happend???


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

He lost a UD


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> He lost a UD


What a lame result.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Weigh in: http://www.mmatko.com/kyle-maynard-vs-bryan-fry-weigh-in-video/#more-4176


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

anyone got the fight?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

MMAJunkie says Fry backed away from Kyle the entire fight and peppered him with shots to the face. 

So I imagine the fight went much like Bisping v. Leben, or the opening rounds of Sylvia v. Monson.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

The world has officially gone retarded.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I was actually offered that fight. I wish I had taken it so I could show that wanna-be cripple this sport isn't for him. I feel bad saying that you can't do something because you were born a certain way but I've accepted I'll never be an NFL linebacker.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

this Kyle guy should face HMC in japan.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

> Maynard was barred from striking because of problems keeping his gloves on.


-http://content.usatoday.com/communities/mma/post/2009/04/66036157/1?csp=34

Then it wasn't even mma! I call shenanigans


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

damn you!! I was just about to post that pic.


----------

